# How to install Android 4.2 Gapps on the HP TouchPad Running CM10



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

The Android 4.2 Gapps has been leaked and is now available for flashing on any Android 4.1 device. I have tested it out and it works well with Jcsullins latest Unofficial CM10 Rom. Google Now and the Camera app don't work correctly but mostly everything runs great. Watch the video and check the links below.

I have tested installing this over Dorregaray's UNOFFICIAL CM9 with working camera and it caused me issues with the Play Store not detecting the network. I wouldn't recommend installing this over CM9. If you wish to try some of these features on CM9 I suggest trying the individual flashes provided by Garner in the XDA link below.

*Please be sure to make a Nandroid backup before installing this over any Rom!*






Full how to make a Nandroid backup video:






GAPPS] [ANDROID] [4.2] + [NEXUS 4] Mega Thread!! [NOV10]
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1965290

Download 4.2-Gapps-And-Extras-Signed.zip:
http://www.mediafire...ay6xw93p9oozov2

Download 4.2-Gapps-And-Extras-Signed.zip Link #2:
http://d-h.st/sPL

So here is my own "Rolands Lite JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip" It's 98MB in size. I have removed all the stuff that was unnecessary for the HP TouchPad. I now have all the working features on Android 4.2 gapps without running out of system space. My battery drain seems down a bit too. Everything runs smoother and I don't get anymore of those Google search has stopped working messages.

Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip 98.21MB Download(added Gtalk):
http://www.mediafire.com/?m73oggydd2sglc1

Tell me what you think?!


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

Just wonder, what is the advantage of this over the 1011 Gapps? Is there more content?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

colt223 said:


> Just wonder, what is the advantage of this over the 1011 Gapps? Is there more content?


Yes there is new content and updated old content, like the Latest Play Store, Gmail clock, calendar ect... Cool new content like Play Music, navigation, 4.2 Launcher ect..

In the Package:

Camera
Desk clock
Chrome
Maps
Gmail
Play Store
Play Music
Google Talk 
Street view
Other core apps, as well as Android system apps


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cool thanks, gonna check it out.


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

The keyboard was constantly fcing for me had to remove it. I installed the same keyboard as the one on my gnex that I flashed and using it now to type this. It is newer than the one in that thread. I'll post it later today when I go on my computer. Browser sync still causes gapps to FC for me and chrome is very jumpy and has graphical errors.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

litdroid said:


> The keyboard was constantly fcing for me had to remove it. I installed the same keyboard as the one on my gnex that I flashed and using it now to type this. It is newer than the one in that thread. I'll post it later today when I go on my computer. Browser sync still causes gapps to FC for me and chrome is very jumpy and has graphical errors.


I have found that installing the APK version works better for some users. If you are trying it in Chrome that might be the problem. Chrome is glitchy with it, use the dolphin browser HD instead,






Android 4.2 Keyboard Download: 
http://www.mediafire.com/?662xeioch7syri6


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

That keyboard is older though with an ugly blue glow and outline.


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

This keyboard works fine and is much better looking.

http://www.mediafire...fb4o53hn1ycsx3d

Remove the 4.2 keyboard and then just flash this.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

after i flashed this, i had everything except for the play store >.> it got rid of my prior install of it


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

mooja said:


> after i flashed this, i had everything except for the play store >.> it got rid of my prior install of it


Hi try manually installing the latest play store apk with the built in CM10 file explorer. By default it will be located in your app drawer. If this doesn't work you can just reflash your Gapps package.






Version 3.9.17 (11/2/12)

http://www.mediafire...c915p6zihm7heo7


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Update! Ok so i've made and tested my own "Rolands Lite JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip" It's 118MB in size. I have removed all the stuff that was not working properly, for me... I now have [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] 35.58MB[/background] out of 402MB free instead of 0.00







My battery drain seems down a bit too. Everything runs smoother and I don't get anymore of those this has stopped working messages. F.Y.I I found out that I can run flash YouTube videos in the dolphin browser if I double tap the video after starting it.

Removed:
Google Search
Google Chrome
4.2 Launcher
Google Now
Google wallet
Google talk

Added:
Updated Keyboard (posted by litdroid)
Updated play music (GooglePlayMusic BLACK THEMED by x3reme85)

Rolands Lite JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip 118MB Download:

http://www.mediafire...dqbw748u696rz13

Tell me what you think?!


----------



## amkaos (Oct 18, 2012)

i installed jcsullins 1204 update.. no matter how i tried to fix gapps, nothing helped... got many other app errors in general..youtube etc..

i found update-Rolands-Lite-V3-JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip and flashed it...

fixed every app that complained... and gave me the play store..

thanx very much..also, i like your vids


----------



## cyberspacer (Jan 4, 2013)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Update! Ok so i've made and tested my own "Rolands Lite JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip" It's 118MB in size. I have removed all the stuff that was not working properly, for me...
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Hi there: I appreciate all the work you guys are putting into this project! I have been trying to run Mod 10 on my touchpad. With Mod 9, I wasn't able to get the calendars to sync correctly. So I blew the whole thing away and installed jcsullins's 12/16 image and your Gapps collection. I thought I was in Jelly Bean nirvana - even managed to get Flash working on the stock browser.

However, just realized that I keep getting "youtube has stopped working" error over and over. I reflashed the 118MB one above and still have the same issue. I managed to get an older version of youtube working by downloading the apk file for it (the version released in Nov 12).

Strangely, I didn't have any issues with the search or any other apps in the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]update-Rolands-Lite-V3-JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip. I am going to flash that back again and hope for the best![/background]

thanks so much again!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

cyberspacer said:


> Hi there: I appreciate all the work you guys are putting into this project! I have been trying to run Mod 10 on my touchpad. With Mod 9, I wasn't able to get the calendars to sync correctly. So I blew the whole thing away and installed jcsullins's 12/16 image and your Gapps collection. I thought I was in Jelly Bean nirvana - even managed to get Flash working on the stock browser.
> 
> However, just realized that I keep getting "youtube has stopped working" error over and over. I reflashed the 118MB one above and still have the same issue. I managed to get an older version of youtube working by downloading the apk file for it (the version released in Nov 12).
> 
> ...


You need to start over and only use the gapps for CM10 not CM10.1. which is gapps-jb-20121011.zip. Developer J.C. Sullins has requested that you only use the gapps created for Jelly Bean 4.1. Using anything else causes problems like you are having and will not be supported when it comes to chasing bugs.


----------



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

hi, i know this is an old topic but i'm wondering if you could make a 'lite' version for us cm9 users? (unless one already exists somewhere else?)
thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

c000 said:


> hi, i know this is an old topic but i'm wondering if you could make a 'lite' version for us cm9 users? (unless one already exists somewhere else?)
> thanks


What exactly by "lite" do you mean? Gapps is created by Google with the Google apps they deem appropriate and optimized for a particular version of Android.


----------



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

did you bother to read the first post?

"So here is my own "Rolands *Lite* JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip" It's 98MB in size. *I have removed all the stuff that was unnecessary for the HP TouchPad*."

i was asking him if there was something similar he could do for cm9 people, or does the one from here http://goo.im/gapps have the same unnecessary stuff removed


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

c000 said:


> did you bother to read the first post?
> 
> "So here is my own "Rolands *Lite* JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip" It's 98MB in size. *I have removed all the stuff that was unnecessary for the HP TouchPad*."
> 
> i was asking him if there was something similar he could do for cm9 people, or does the one from here http://goo.im/gapps have the same unnecessary stuff removed


Well the reason for the Lite JB 4.2 package had to do with a partition size limitation of 400MB. People were installing the full packages and running out of system space, this may have resulted in random rebooting and parts of Gapps not being installed properly. Since I made a video telling people about this package I had to do something about Touchpads being messed up because of it







. So I removed some of the apps and files to make the package smaller.

A custom package is unnecessary for CM9 since partition size problems weren't an issue till CM10 came along. If you want you could customize the package yourself by removing apps and optional extras like face lock. You can also manually remove bloat files like the ones listed below in the the how to free up system storage blurb. Gradular also has a fantastic guide if you want to customize the size of your partitions, have a look at the link below.

*How to free up **System Storage **space with CM9/10**(Optional)**:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I believe I have located about 15.89MB of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]root/system/media/videos & root/system/media/audio/ring tones.[/background]

X-plore File Manager, use this app to delete the files:

*Note**[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] X-plore needs to be given Root Permissions by clicking the 3 dots in the corner and choosing configuration. Here check your Root Access settings. SuperUser + Mount Writable, this is what it should say. Next you may need to reboot﻿ before it takes effect.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes**(Optional)**: (*Gradular)[/background]


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nevertells said:


> What exactly by "lite" do you mean? Gapps is created by Google with the Google apps they deem appropriate and optimized for a particular version of Android.


It's obvious you don't have a clue what a "lite" version of Gapps is or why it was created. Why would you ask for him to create a "lite" gapps for CM9 and not mention what parts need to be removed to lighten it up? You should thank Roland for taking the time to explain it for you.


----------



## pbz (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am confused about what features the different builds have. For instance, what is a Data Media build? *How to install Android 4.4.2 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad *

*I'm finally ready to upgrade my CM9 HP TouchPad to the latest version available that has everything working. I seem to have everything working on the 4.0.4 version that's currently installed, Build number cm_tenderloin_userdebug4.0.4 1MM76Leng.20121007.060740 test-keys.*

* But every time I try to find the newest version that still has everything working, it seems that they all have something that doesn't work, be it bluetooth, the camera, audio, video, or whatever.*

*I would like to keep Skype functional if possible, though I seldom use it. And I use bluetooth to connect to my headset to listen to audiobooks, so that is absolutely essential (audio too, for that matter). *

*Can you recommend an Android version for me?*

*Thanks for your time, and your excellent and interesting work! I'd love to try the newest stuff, but don't want to lose functionality. My build has gotten somewhat corrupted, so I need to do something soon.*


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

@pbz,

Try this thread, should answer all your questions: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-android-on-the-hp-touchpad-the-easy-way/


----------

